# When do they start to bark?



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My pup is 15 wks old and she has only barked a handfull of times.. I'm pretty ok w/ this. Barking dogs drives me nuts. She barks at my parents cat, NOT a cat type dog I guess. She's barked at herself in the dishwasher when we first got her and she 'almost' barked at me this morning. I think she was pretty wound tight because of all the snow. Freakin' SNOW. 

Anywho. She doesn't bark when anyone pulls in the driveway, not even a little woof. Will that come w/ age? Is she too young to understand that this is her house?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark doesn't bark either.

I am still trying to get him to bark on command.. no luck so far.. lol.

Some like to "talk" some don't I guess.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Sassy barks, but normally only when one of the other dogs do. I am trying to get her to "speak" on command not much luck either.

She does however "talk" all the time.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Just wait for it.. I think she's a bit young yet to bark when someone drives up, mine is not a barker either, she only barks when the neighbors worm infested cats try to come in her yard.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh just you wait  Aoibhe has never barked, Darwin barks on occasion, typically if stressed or if a dog walks by, Spirit is just a "whiny butt", then there's Eli... Now 2 years old and going through his "terrible teens". Barks loudly and persistently at anything and everything. Out of desperation I tried a no bark collar - absolutely no response at all.

Cherish the quiet times while you have them!

Joanne


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Josie discovered her voice at 5-6 months old! but it's usually the excited bark because she wants to get to that destination.

Luckly i taught her to quiet on command, she listens good lol.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It is not her house, it is YOUR house. She defers to you in making decisions as to who or what is a threat, and who or what needs to be barked at (except for the cat, of course - you aren't doing your job of harrassing the cat, so she has to pick up the slack).

That is good about deferring decisions to you - she trusts your judgement and respects you as a leader, and knows that you will keep her safe, congratulations!!! And it is still very young at 15 weeks to be barking at things. She will most likely start alert barking when she is older. I'm okay with an alert bark or two, and encourage it. My rescue was a non-stop barker, and had to teach her the quiet command, and she is pretty good now. If she alerts me to something, I go check it out, thank her for alerting me, and she visibly relaxes because as the pack leader, I have checked out the threat (a fox in the driveway?), and showed her that all is well. Eventually, with continued maturity, that is how your puppy will react also.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

The barking is coming still, to young. also your environment has a lot to do with what they bark at. We have alot of deers and Bella smell's them and starts barking. Strangers walking by etc. Right now she is still learning her world.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Careful what you wish for. My Bear has gotten to where he'll bark at the slightest sound outside the house. It's startling when he starts barking at 3 am. I'm trying to train him that after the first bark or so, for him to lay down a few feet from the door and just keep a vigil on it. Should help when answering the door also.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ava was never a barker, she barked once when someone ran through our yard when she was pretty young, around 6 months old I think. But she is 3 1/2 old now, and does bark when dogs are in her yard or someone pulls in the drive......but for over 2 years, almost nothing. Now she barks, I get up go see what it is, and then all is cool. Her job is to alert, mine is to let her know if it is reason for concern or not.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Lila started barking when she was 3 months old. The first was a tentative little "Ruff" kinda sound. That has since developed into her "excited" or "curious" bark which is used when strange dogs or strange people walk past the property.

Her other bark, which was a real surprise, is a dark, rich, threatening bark and that started about a week later and is mostly reserved for the trash pickup truck and motorcyclists with dark visors on their helmets.

The barking will come in time. When it does you'll be spending time learning/teaching how to control it.

Enjoy your pup and watch all the changes the dawning of self awareness brings. It's a wonderful education in itself.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i agree with be careful what you wish for...my 2 bark at completely different times so it seems as though one is barking all the time


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think they start to bark in a territorial way until much later.









Here is a little video of my 10 week old speaking on command. I just taught it by holding the treat out of reach and after a few seconds he barked from frustration and I clicked and rewarded. He loves doing the 'speak' but I now need to teach the enough command.


----------



## xkellyx (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine is just over 7 weeks and already barks! Not a lot but he just discovered the spring door stopper in the living room today. He kept playing with it - getting very annoyed and growling and barking at it when it sprang back at him lol


----------



## AussieGuy (Oct 27, 2009)

I wish my Reno (5 months old) didnt bark. I can let him out of his crate @ 6am so I can go to work and my neighbours tell me he barks for around 1 hour and then starts again around 9ish til 10am. Even when im home, he barks at anything and everything. Most of the time he isnt looking at anything, rather he just runs around barking at walls and the air. When Reno barks, its loud and consistent. It doesnt stop... 

It drives me and my neighbours crazy!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow... Cullen has been a talker since about 8-9 weeks old.... And now, at 12 weeks, he does the " speak" on command, talks to me when I ask him things lol.. and and at animals that he doesn't know ( then normally friendly when we approach, but barks at first). He barks at the doorbell or knocking, but not at normal sounds, like driving up and such.


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Aren't you lucky. Xander has been a talker since we brought him home, still at 12 weeks(funny same age as Beach's) he has something to say about *EVERYTHING*. The good thing is he's not TOO excessive, but it does take you back a little when I'm just working on my computer and I hear shrill bark, look down and see a sad little puppy begging for my attention, lol.'

He also likes to do that "Husky thing", where it sounds like he's trying to talk.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister barks on command he will bark once but if we hold up 2 fingers he will bark twice. If there is something going on outside my house he will bark, he also barks twice when someone is at the door


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My 3 boys, 7.5 years, 3 years, and 11 months do not bark when people come to the door or a car pulls up. We lived on a golf course for a couple years and I think they became desensitized to people around the house. They will bark at the doorbell (fat chance a robber will use that), and Argos will alert at night when he's out of his crate in bed with us, but that's a recent development.

Anka is my guard dog.  She's the one who sounds off at someone near the house or by the door. I think she started that though at about a year old. None of my dogs were barkers as puppies.

Although we definitely have our share of whining...


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Error.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Damian usually whines about 5 hours a night, so that gives me about 3 hours of sleep a night. He started barking at about 4 months old and it got really intense at 5 months. If he is outside, he is pretty much going to bark non-stop. Any car that goes by, a leaf that may blow in the yard, someone walking down the sidewalk, gets barked at.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

He is 6 months old now.


----------



## Baja'smom (Mar 12, 2010)

Enjoy the quite! Baja is vocal about everything, not just barking, She talks non stop, including groans grunts squeaking and whining.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna will bark when someone is outside the house or at the door, but will quiet when I say it's "okay". Other than that, she's pretty quiet.

She never barked much as a puppy, the first major bark was when we were working on her leash walking at 4 months...the dogs across the street were barking at her and DH and she just stopped and let out this "big girl" bark!! It was so funny cause then she just kept go in that little goofy puppy way they have. The other dogs shut up...they've never barked at her since!! I don't know what she said, but I guess she, like her momma, said some choice words! I was so proud! :rofl:


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, see, Zeva barks now.. Barks at the kids going to school because she doesn't want them to go. Backs at anyone coming over, barks at hubs coming home, other dogs...


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

My 8-week old loves to bark at other dogs! He's very confident as he is usually stepping towards the dog when doing so. I'm not sure how to get him to stop as he won't listen to me when I try to tell him "no". Mind you, I've only had him for 5 days now. 


Thankfully, he doesn't bark when he's in his crate but rather whines.


----------

